# EP pics



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

finally got round to taking a picture.... to say i'm thrilled is an understatement. 

maybe 2009 paint schemes aren't universally revered but I like this one (the green never shows up in any pics I have seen but it is almost fluro in the daylight). 

The Spacer Police can go ...well just go...


----------



## gearguywb (Dec 26, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## Richieg (Sep 16, 2006)

corky said:


> finally got round to taking a picture.... to say i'm thrilled is an understatement.
> 
> maybe 2009 paint schemes aren't universally revered but I like this one (the green never shows up in any pics I have seen but it is almost fluro in the daylight).
> 
> The Spacer Police can go ...well just go...


 What kind of stem is that? 
Thanks


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

it's a TUNE GEILES TEIL OV 31.6 ......not very Italian I know but I like it


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

Well done mate. Gorgeous!

Interesting colour tyres...and is the Antares tilted up? You'll love the bars also (Presa's or Zero100's?)

Be carefull....the style police will get you...

Cross Chain, SHIMANO pedals, skewers in the wrong position...only kidding mate ENJOY!!


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

Tee Hee Haydos there's always something eh? :blush2: 

no the Antares is 'spirit level' flat, probably the old drunk operating the camera that gives it that appearance. 

Bars are zero100 and yep love them, have them on my other bike too. Tires are Vredestein Fortezza Tricomp, have ambitions of putting on some Hutchinson tubeless at some point.

Pedals, I thought the 7800 were acceptable these days on a campy bike?, it's a pretty common combo round these parts. ....Come on Campo pull your fingers out and develop a new platform!

Thanks for he critique!


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

Get some King Ti cages also mate. You can't go past em really.

I'm running speedplays on my eps but to be honest I really don't think there is a better pedal out there than the Dura Ace one. I just can't get myself around to putting Shimano on it!


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

I replaced the speedplay with the dura ace..... had some problems with the right foot(sorta tendonitis) which seemed to go away with the Shim_no. Kings are on the list for consideration, so I'll bear your recommendation in mind.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Damn nice bike. Out of all the 2009 paint schemes, that is my favorite. I'd still pick ST01 over it, but I would take that scheme over EITA.


----------



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

nice looker. what breaks are you using?


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

Brakes are Campagnolo record (pre-skeleton).


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

absolutely stunning!

so many bikes today look like eggs with wheels, but yours is just right...

enjoy your new ride and please give ride report..in about 10,000 miles.;-)


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks, yeah I like the more traditional rather than the 'melted' look too.

I'd always lusted after a Colnago and now I have one I continue to be more impressed with it. It gets better with every ride, downhill stability is outstanding, acceleration is rock solid.Ok weight is quite high when picked up but seems to disappear when ridden. I have had it for a couple of months and just when I think the Honeymoon period is coming to an end, it brings a lovely wry smile to my face e.g. when you nip out from someone's slipstream and getting past seems so effortless. 

If anyone's on the fence with respect to handling..... just take the leap. 

Looks wise, well only you can be the judge.

In short, it's a rocket.:thumbsup:


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

I love it. White tape for a new ride is a must though. 
Classic brakes. 
Where did you get that chain watcher?


----------



## Richieg (Sep 16, 2006)

nrspeed said:


> I love it. White tape for a new ride is a must though.
> Classic brakes.
> Where did you get that chain watcher?


 I really think your EP looks better than the EPS in the same colors. The down tube on the EPS is HUGE, It's nice looking but the EP looks better IMO.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

nrspeed said:


> I love it. White tape for a new ride is a must though.
> Classic brakes.
> Where did you get that chain watcher?


I didn't notice the chain watcher at first, but now that you mention it, it looks like there is one on red mounted to the front derailleur. I need one like that for my Cristallo because I dropped the chain yesterday doing a climb. It happens to me about once every 2 to 3 months and it really pisses me off. I'm dying for the answer to this question.


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

Richieg said:


> I really think your EP looks better than the EPS in the same colors. The down tube on the EPS is HUGE, It's nice looking but the EP looks better IMO.


That's part of the reason I went with the EP... don't like the beer-can head tube of the EPS, didn't like the fact that your choice of headset's is limited, although the new CK internal offering improves the situation somewhat.

Fabs et al....... chainkeeper is here.....

https://www.acecosportgroup.com/content/











but pretty effin expensive for a CNC anodized piece of aluminium. It does the job though and I think something is required on a CF frame.


----------



## gearguywb (Dec 26, 2006)

speaking of weight...what does it tip the scale at? Size?


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

Sadly, I have no idea (and admitting that I'm a member of the WW community) of how much it weighs:blush2: 

My goal was to build a solid race bike.... hence aluminium bars, and here I think I've acheived it. I even used the supplied Colnago steerer clamp which weighs a ton, but contributes significantly to the solid front end.

Size is 54cm traditional......


----------



## leetony (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice Bike! 

What's a Colnago steerer clamp? I also have a 08 EP, and I love the handling except going downhill... The front end feels too "lively" for me. I'm wondering if I have that steerer clamp on my bike and if it would help calm down the steering. 

Tony


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

You would know if you didn't have the steerer clamp on your bike because the top cap of the headset/stem that reads Colnago or Chris King or whatever other brand of headset you have (i.e., the one with the bolt that goes right through the middle of it), wouldn't have anywhere for that bolt to screw into. I think the correct term for this part would be the steerer tube expander plug that expands as the bolt is threaded into it.


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> . I think the correct term for this part would be the steerer tube expander plug that expands as the bolt is threaded into it.


yep FABS .......100% what I meant and it is heavier and larger than anything anyone else uses (to my knowledge),:thumbsup:


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

leetony said:


> Nice Bike!
> 
> What's a Colnago steerer clamp? I also have a 08 EP, and I love the handling except going downhill... The front end feels too "lively" for me. I'm wondering if I have that steerer clamp on my bike and if it would help calm down the steering.
> 
> Tony


I don't think it will quieten down the steering, however it migth help a little..... maybe trying a longer stem will slow down the steering as well as adding weight over the front axle, but only you can decide then if the tradeoff with fit/comfort is worthwhile.

For what it's worth I have found the downhill handling the best facet of the EP over other bikes. For me it is very stable in a straight line, but if I want to change that line the bike responds instantly...... but we are all looking for different traits when we evaluate bikes which is why choice is such a good thing and there is definately a lot of choice out there... anyhow, good luck with resolving your issue.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

corky said:


> I don't think it will quieten down the steering, however it migth help a little..... maybe trying a longer stem will slow down the steering as well as adding weight over the front axle, but only you can decide then if the tradeoff with fit/comfort is worthwhile.
> 
> For what it's worth I have found the downhill handling the best facet of the EP over other bikes. For me it is very stable in a straight line, but if I want to change that line the bike responds instantly...... but we are all looking for different traits when we evaluate bikes which is why choice is such a good thing and there is definately a lot of choice out there... anyhow, good luck with resolving your issue.


Personally, I think my Colnagos are some of the best handling bikes I have ever owned. I have one particular climb that I do with a bunch of turns on the descent and the first time I did the descent on the Cristallo my jaw pretty much dropped. The handling was awesome.


----------



## leetony (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank you. I will check if I have the big Colnago plug in my bike.


----------

